# fat bike wheels



## young Ed (21 Dec 2013)

don't own a fat bike or anything but it has been annoying me for a while now why do fat bike wheels have holes in them?
the bigger holes not the ones for the nipples or valve!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Dec 2013)

Weight is the main reason. Big solid wheels are heavy. Gorilla Tape, Surly Rim Strips, or 2”1/5 inch nylon ribbon is used to cover the holes. The ribbon is available at most fabric stores and comes in a variety of colors.

You can get solid wheels but most people will drill them.
http://fat-bike.com/2011/11/tech-drilling-fat-rims/


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2013)

does it really save that much weight considering you aren't riding a carbon super duper race bike at professional level
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Dec 2013)

The link which I provided showing the drilling of the wheels says 200g was saved per wheel. That's not to be sniffed at.


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2013)

not at all that is a weight saving many would like
why is it not done on road wheels then?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Dec 2013)

I understand that the width of road wheels make it non viable, holes drilled would be so small that once you count the weight of the tape the savings to be made are minimal at best and because it weakens the rim to some degree its simply not done.
If you want a light rim for a road bike buy carbon.


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2013)

are mtb wheels too narrow as well?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Dec 2013)

No idea to be honest but I know they take a lot of abuse, so its probably not wise to drill MTB wheels for strength reasons and of course you can get carbon MTB wheels if weight matters.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> does it really save that much weight considering you aren't riding a carbon super duper race bike at professional level
> Cheers Ed



Yes, it does sound like a fairly pointless exercise, but then they do look like pointless bikes.


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Dec 2013)

It hardly saves any weight at all, but they do look great 

These are my 2


----------



## andrew_s (3 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> not at all that is a weight saving many would like
> why is it not done on road wheels then?
> Cheers Ed


It's not done for road wheels because tyre pressures are much higher and a light tape wouldn't be strong enough to keep the tube inside.


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> It hardly saves any weight at all, but they do look great
> 
> These are my 2


Agreed it does make them look great I heard the weight saving can be like 400 or 450 g for both wheels together so it's okay
I saw somebody on the tinternet had some spongebob tape on his fat bike and it looked awesome
Cheers Ed


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Jan 2014)

If you're looking to save weight on Fat Bike wheels you just don't understand Fat biking.

The frames are heavier then any other hardtail bike out there to be strong enough for the wheels, hence my now very faded sticker





Fat biking is more about chilling out while you ride and not racing around.


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2014)

Have never been one for speed my self but never had the money to afford a fat bike either!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jan 2014)

I am trying to understand. So you drill holes in the rims to look cool not to save weight? And the the frames have to be heavier to cope with them. And then you can only ride them on the beach? So if it's all about chilling couldn't you just rode a regular bike slower? But I guess it's a fashion thing.


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I am trying to understand. So you drill holes in the rims to look cool not to save weight? And the the frames have to be heavier to cope with them. And then you can only ride them on the beach? So if it's all about chilling couldn't you just rode a regular bike slower? But I guess it's a fashion thing.


nah riding on the beach AND SNOW is awesome much more so then mud or road!
Cheers Ed


----------



## RedRider (3 Jan 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> It hardly saves any weight at all, but they do look great
> 
> These are my 2
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Jan 2014)

Sure is Crosby beach, how can you tell from that shot?


----------



## RedRider (3 Jan 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Sure is Crosby beach, how can you tell from that shot?


The wind turbines and gas (?) platform on the horizon. I used to live in Waterloo. Must be superb riding along there with a wicked tailwind.


----------

